# Thomas de Crécquillon (1505-1557)



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Was a franco-flemish born in Bethume France the same town that gave us Pierre de Manchicourt, so my question any info on this guys, his he good, there only one cd available of this guy and a vynil, bummer.. i dont know if i can find it, but anyway please elaborated on this gentelman please because wikipedia not talk classical.

Were he an orthodox classical composer in his music format or a bold classical composer, did he wrote dazzling motets...i need more info on him please?


:tiphat:


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Since im one of the fews who care about franco-flemish polyphony, i have to say , the brabant ensemble of Thomas de Crecquillon is pretty darn good, this gentelman is underrated ,no one care but a sparse number , yet he is one of the key composer of renaissance of the franco-flemish movement, his music impressed Monteverdi so mutch , i heard he said Thomas Crecquillon was to his level perhaps higher more advantureous, this bring us a paradox, music of renaissance so evolve it flirt whit baroque debut, how fascinating this.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

It is, tanks for sharing .


----------



## Medrenium (Sep 22, 2016)

My first post after joining Talk Classical! And a worthy topic to post about. Just wanted to pass along a little known but highly recommended recording dedicated to Crecquillon: Egidius Kwartet, Fortune Helas. The Kwartet are an all-male ensemble, sing one voice per part, maintain a lower pitch to bring out the dark intensity of Crecquillon's music. I had heard some tracks on Youtube and quickly decided the CD was worthy of purchase. Especially beautiful is Pour une, helas, j'endure.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

I have Brabant ensembles performance of Crecquillons music, Hyperion. I also have Paul Van Nevel directing the music by Pierre de Manchicourt, both composers are franco-flemish geniuses that produce clearly different styles of compositions. Crecquillon is tended more conservative with more homophonic tendency, Manchicourt is more progressive in polyphony.


----------

